# Passeio pelo centro de Curitiba com Drone (imagens espetaculares)



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

Centro da capital paranaense, mostrado pelos olhos de um drone, em uma visão aérea do centro de Curitiba, segue algumas fotos do centro da capital.




























Video mostrando um passeio de drone por todo o centro de curitiba, com imagens de um angulo inedito e espetaculares, apresentando (narrado), os principais pontos do centro de Curitiba.




































Video mostrando um passeio de drone por todo o centro de curitiba, com imagens de um angulo inedito e espetaculares, apresentando (narrado), os principais pontos do centro de Curitiba.


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Curitiba dispensa comentÃ¡rios. Queria ter assistido todo o vÃ*deo, mas infelizmente, minha franquia de internet estÃ¡ acabando... mas quero assisti-lo por completo assim q puder. ParabÃ©ns pela iniciativa.


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

FERNANDO GARCIA said:


> Curitiba dispensa comentÃ¡rios. Queria ter assistido todo o vÃ*deo, mas infelizmente, minha franquia de internet estÃ¡ acabando... mas quero assisti-lo por completo assim q puder. ParabÃ©ns pela iniciativa.


o pior que ficou meio longo, deu 14 minutos, mas assim que poder assista acho que você vai gostar, ficou bem legal mostrando boa parte do centro da cidade, e eu sou suspeito pra falar de curitiba kkkkkk


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Faz um vídeo do bairro Jardim Social. Estou apaixonado por esse bairro.


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

paulistafau said:


> Faz um vídeo do bairro Jardim Social. Estou apaixonado por esse bairro.


obrigado pela sugestão, pode deixar que vou fazer assim, pretendo fazer de todos os 74 bairros da capital, já consegui fazer de 9, se quiser conferir depois.

https://is.gd/ONWnIX


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Assisti o video agora. Vi angulos q ate entao nao conhecia. Acho q e o unico centro de uma cidade grande no Brasil q n esta degradado. Pelo contrario e muito bem cuidado e vivo.. A cspital paranaense esta de parabens!!!


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

verdade, e olhando por esse angulo vê cada coisa que nem tem ideia né?
Bem no começo tem uma casa em cima de um predio que tem até quintal, achei muito doido deve ser muito legal morar em uma casa assim kkkkkkk

Em breve vou trazer o video da br 277 percorri 25km com o drone pela br, ficou doido também


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

verdade, e olhando por esse angulo vê cada coisa que nem tem ideia né?
Bem no começo tem uma casa em cima de um predio que tem até quintal, achei muito doido deve ser muito legal morar em uma casa assim kkkkkkk

Em breve vou trazer o video da br 277 percorri 25km com o drone pela br, ficou doido também 

saiu duplicado, não tem como apagar e deletar a mensagem duplicada?


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Essa casa q vc falou esta bem nos primeiros segundos do video, ne? Quero ver o Video da BR q vc fez tb... qto as mensagens duplicadas, sinceramente eu tb nao sei... Já aconteceu comigo tb, mas ai nao sei se era eu q nao seu mexer muito bem nas ferramentas aqui do SSSC, ou o site q esta ruim mesmo nas suas configuracoes. Eu aposto na segunda opcao.


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

hann então deixa duplicado mesmo 

é bem no começo, na hora tava tão empolgado na filmagem cuidando dos predios e concentrado que nem reparei só vi depois assistindo as filmagens, se não teria virado o drone para ver melhor ali, achei bem doido, é uma casa mesmo e até quintal tudo em cima do predio, deve ser muito doido morar em uma casa assim 

O video da br já me entregaram a narração falta editar agora as imagens, acredito que consigo terminar ele para lançar no sabado dia 08 :-(


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Bacana irmão. Estarei ansioso esperando esse video da BR... hehe


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda como sempre amo demais esta cidade!!!


----------

